# Want to start showing



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Okay so I want to start showing cats, I'm undecided on breed at the moment, it's a choice between Bengals Birmans or Ragdolls

This one has taken my breath away

Preloved | bengal kittens for sale; blue eyed rosetted snows for sale in Southampton, Hants, UK

Questions really, where do I start, how would I be able to decide on breed, what does showing cats involve


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Choose a breed that you know you will love, not just for their looks but think of the temperament too. If you are looking for a show kitten tell the breeders that as they will be more able to help you choose the right kitten - though there is nothing to stop you showing even if a breeder doesn't think the kitten is good enough (unless of course there are obvious faults or other restrictions)
Make sure that any kitten is eligible to be shown i.e. registered with the right governing body. There a big differences between GCCF and TICA run shows and if your kitten is registered with one there may be problems showing it with the other. Go along to some shows to get the feel of things and see if you can spot what judges are looking for.
Good luck in choosing a kitten and even more if you decide to show :thumbup1:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I show Birmans and can vouch they are one of the more difficult to prepare.

Short haired cats require a wipe down and groom - to check eyes, ears etc are clean too.

With both Birmans and Ragdolls, as with any semi-long hair breed or any long haired breed, if you want to be awarded anything then you have to do a full show prep including a bath and drying. 

Birmans, and certain Ragdolls with a certain coat, require additional detail as their feet have to be PURE white with no stains from litter trays whatsoever. They need to be washed in the bath, dried and combed through. I reckon my prep takes about an hour to two hours depending on the cat's coat size and the last time I did it for a show. I may also feel the need to 'start again' if I think there is a greasy area still showing on their neck, chest or behind their ears. 

I have to add, though, whilst longer haired breeds require more work I find it theraputic and enjoyable in making showing more of a hobby as I find it more reliant on me as an exhibitor to exhibit my cat to the best of my ability.

If you are unsure, go to a show near you and look at the breeds. More than likely you will show with GCCF since it is most common out of the three registries in the UK. Bengals aren't as common as they are in TICA, however, but there will be some to see at shows. Ragdolls and Birmans tend to be out in force. Have a look around and chat to exhibitors about them as pets and also their prep. Any good breeder would LOVE a happy home that will show off their kittens in a show. I'd also bear in mind temperament if you want to show - not all cats will enjoy it and I suspect Bengals aren't the best breed for a beginner wanting to show due to the more primitive nature to their history... Birmans and Ragdolls, from the right breeder, will flop and enjoy attention and can be perfect for showing if you find the right baby.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you for your lovely advice.

Going to have a look at some shows near me and attend a few, have a nosey around.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

There's the National show in Bracknell in Berkshire on 10th December or the Maidstone and Medway in the same place on the 17th December.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> With both Birmans and Ragdolls, as with any semi-long hair breed or any long haired breed, if you want to be awarded anything then you have to do a full show prep including a bath and drying.
> .


we dont bath our norwegians, neither do most others who show them, and we only ever bathed one maine coon and that was because he had a greasy coat and stud tail. and as for white being white....you should see my one wegies back legs! yellow is the word lol. next wegie will be brown tabby with no white legs!

but yes birmans and raggies always look spotless.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Steverags said:


> There's the National show in Bracknell in Berkshire on 10th December or the Maidstone and Medway in the same place on the 17th December.


Thank you and D'awwwwwwwwwwwwww look at your kittens!!!


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

I agree, talk to some breeders, visit some shows. What you have to bare in mind if you go into this is that there are no guarantees that a show potential kitten will continue to do well as an adult. However there is now the option to carry on showing your pedigree as a pedigree pet if it does develop a fault.

Most importantly you want a kitten that isn't shy, show hall are busy and sometimes noisy places, a shy cat may well hate it, and you'll have to stop showing it for its own sake.

I've mentored several people new to the hobby, although most are a little nervous before the first show the've all loved it and are now hooked.

I breed birman aswell, and show with both TICA and GCCF, both formats are enjoyable but quite different, some cats prefer one oer the other, mine don't care as long as they get lots of attention!

Emma


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I started showing this year with my new ragaMuffin - it was very scary for the first show but actually really fun (if a little drawn out in the day), the second time was great and I recognised loads of people and it was more like a social club. Of course getting the rosettes was good too.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

For someone who wishes to start showing i think the best advice is once you have your chosen breed then go to as many cat shows as possible and talk to exhibitors and breeders of your chosen breed, most will be more than willing to chat to you and offer help, When you do attend your first show all i will say is " dont panic Mr Manering " lol, it may all look a little scary at first but its very easy.good luck and best wishes...........Chris


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> we dont bath our norwegians, neither do most others who show them, and we only ever bathed one maine coon and that was because he had a greasy coat and stud tail. and as for white being white....you should see my one wegies back legs! yellow is the word lol. next wegie will be brown tabby with no white legs!
> 
> but yes birmans and raggies always look spotless.


Really? You'll have to tell me your secret as I bathe my Maine Coon as she's greasy. Surprised NFC aren't the same. How fortunate. :


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We always bath our Maine Coon a couple of days before a show and we now use the shampoo from the ANJU range, although they are a little expensive they are a fantastic product and would reccomend them to any cat owner.......best wishes......Chris


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Really? You'll have to tell me your secret as I bathe my Maine Coon as she's greasy. Surprised NFC aren't the same. How fortunate. :


we used to use woolite on the MC, as do alot of other people who show them! our wegies arent greasy but our blue wegies have very wooly coats so not really likely to get greasy.


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with other advice.

I would also add that lots of shows offer help for the first timer, if you contact the show manager, they will often be able to find someone to point you in the right direction at you first show.

I would also add that i only 'wash' the white bits on my Norwegians, i have a foam shampoo that i use a few days befor a show all over, then some extra attention to the white.:biggrin:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay, then I wasn't kidding at Birmans being one of the most difficult to prepare.... I had no idea you NFC folks didn't bathe. :-o


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Great thread. I'm doing my first show on Sunday so picking up as many tips as I can too


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have bathing, claw clipping, ear and eye cleaning to do this week for a show on Saturday - even my shorthairs get bathed pre show as they are high-white so it brings out their coat and makes them shine and my semi longhair needs it to look her best


----------

